# eye ointment



## farrieremily (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi all, My son's buck is pretty jumpy and we need to apply an antibiotic ointment three times a day. I was told just get the whole side of his face but It's hard even to do that. He's still being decent to catch but worse once we have him. I'm concerned about making him afraid or causing him to be a biter. My son is worried about him and has great plans to calm him down and be buddies  I want this to be the least traumatic possible for the poor little guy. Any suggestions on technique? A good way to hold a twitchy mouse?
Thanks 
Emily, Camden and Chester with a crusty eye


----------



## thammy24 (Dec 20, 2012)

what we used to do with our budgies and what I once did to my hamster was wrap them in a small towel so just their head sticks out. That seems the best way to me. might still scare him but at least he can't bite you.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

The towel thing is definitely an option, but many mice get out of the little "trap" easily.
What I do is grab the skin of the neck and hold them like that. They can't move as much like that. It will take some extra effort to calm him down once you're done, especially if he's already jumpy. What I would do it, each time you've treated him (or at least when it's possible), spend some time with him in your hands, maybe even with some treats, and let him know you're not harming him.


----------

